# Hijack file



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Could somebody review my Hijackthis download. I dont use McAfee yet it shows up twice. There are a few others i don't recognise.

Thanks cymro33

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360srv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\TradeStation 9.0\Program\ordllhst.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TradeStation 9.0\Program\tsoa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TradeStation 9.0\Program\orchart.exe
c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\is360.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\18X366O1\SysInfo[1].exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: GamePlayLabsBHO - {984A9162-8891-4D19-8CFE-17648BB4E1EC} - C:\Program Files\Browser Plugin\BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Toolbar BHO - {EFA17361-CDC0-4927-9AFC-BAAD1F96B2AE} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IObit Security 360] "C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360tray.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6886.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: IS360service - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360srv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
--
End of file - 10989 bytes

Details of my computer

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III Xeon processor, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 30533 MB, Free - 7229 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5Q-PRO, Rev 1.xx, MS1C88B29901348
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You'll need to run the *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool*.

You also have the Avast antivirus. Never install more than one antivirus or one firewall on a computer. Run the *Avast Uninstall Utility*.

Microsoft Security Essentials is quite capable of protecting your computer by itself.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Also get rid of *IObit Security 360* and *Spybot - Search & Destroy* and *Sygate Personal Firewall*.

The first 2 should be replaced with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100* and *SUPERAntiSpyware 1.50.0.1002* because they're more user-friendly and do a better job. Your computer is infested anyway, so that's one good reason to install them and put them to use. Let me know when you install them, then I'll give you full instructions for their use.

The last one is a very outdated third-party firewall that hasn't been updated in several years. Stick with the built-in Windows firewall.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

- I removed the 3 programs.

- Installed SuperAntispyware

- Aleady had Malwarebytes Anti- Malware 1.50.1.1100


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - Perform quick scan - Scan".

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Click "Scan your Computer - Perform Quick Scan - Next".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "OK".

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click "Next".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "Preferences - Statistics/Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't use your computer while the scans are in progress.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: 6172
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
3/25/2011 9:42:14 PM
mbam-log-2011-03-25 (21-42-14).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 156218
Time elapsed: 1 minute(s), 16 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 03/25/2011 at 09:46 PM
Application Version : 4.50.1002
Core Rules Database Version : 6677
Trace Rules Database Version: 4489
Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:02:39
Memory items scanned : 450
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 1684
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 5643
File threats detected : 431
Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
cdn.eyewonder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
cdn.gotraffic.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
cloudfront.mediamatters.org [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
l.content.oddcast.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.cnbc.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.hamptonroads.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.king5.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.kyte.tv [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.lintvnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.nbcbayarea.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.nbcchicago.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.nbclosangeles.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.nbcsandiego.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.npr.org [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.nwcn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.theonion.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
media.wfaa.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
papprd.vantage-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
secure-uk.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
videos.mediaite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\QC223GJD ]
.richmedia.yahoo.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.shadowstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.shadowstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.shopping.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smokinggun.122.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.dealtime.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.easydate.biz [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.paypal.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.townnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.zmags.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.symptomfind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.symptomfind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.symptomfind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.thefind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.thefind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.thefind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.thefind.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tns-counter.ru [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.track.yourrewardinside.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.track.yourrewardinside.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trackalyzer.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracking.foxnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracking.foxnews.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracking.realtor.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.traffic.prod.cobaltgroup.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.videoegg.adbureau.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viewers.multicastmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.burstbeacon.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.discountfurnacefilter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.easyduplicatefinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.easyduplicatefinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.grapeshot-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.qsstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zillow.adbureau.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zillow.adbureau.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediabrandsww.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adtech.de [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.irishtimesgroup.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ie-stat.bmmetrix.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ie-stat.bmmetrix.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.allbritton.122.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.burstbeacon.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.burstbeacon.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kantarmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amtk-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amtk-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.wpni.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revenue.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.specificmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.specificmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
view.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
view.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
uac.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
uac.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ptrack.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ptrack.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
d.xp1.ru4.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
d.xp1.ru4.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
track.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
track.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
g.va.bid.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
g.va.bid.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.advertisespace.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.advertisespace.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
pixel.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
pixel.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.xtendmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.xtendmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.c.gigcount.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
counters.gigya.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
netspiderads2.indiatimes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
netspiderads2.indiatimes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
netspiderads2.indiatimes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kantarmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
panel.kantarmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
panel.kantarmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads-vrx.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads-vrx.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
track1000.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
track1000.pubmatic.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.amtk-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.amtk-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
mediacdn.disqus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
mediacdn.disqus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
media.cnbc.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
media.cnbc.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.fed.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.fed.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adecn-w.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adecn-w.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ch.fed.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ch.fed.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ch.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ch.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
fr.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
fr.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rcm.amazon.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rcm.amazon.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.teracent.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
adserver.teracent.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.click.windowsregistryerrors.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.click.windowsregistryerrors.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
pixel.invitemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\afogpuiw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.versus.stats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.versus.stats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.versus.stats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.microsoftinternetexplorer.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Mcafee removal tool will NOT get rid of that mcafee security scan
It was installed becasue you didn't read the EULA or the screen when you updated java recently

All you need to do is go to add/remove programs & uninstall mcafee security scan 
It doesn't run all the time like an antivirus & you NEED to manually start it from the entry in start menu


Next time you update or install any software or add ons , READ the screen carefully & uncheck any pre-checked unwanted addons, like Mcafee etc


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cymro33:

I'm surprised the MBAM and SAS scans ran for such a short time. Did you stop or abort the scans or did you allow them to complete on their own?

Now that you've run the scans and have uninstalled the 3 previously-mentioned programs, close all open windows first, then start HJT and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit that new log here. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

dvk01 brings up a good point. When you're installing new programs or updating older programs, pay attention to each window that appears and don't blindly accept the default settings. Doing that will allow you to opt out of installing any extra or unneeded add-ons - such as Mcafee security scan and Google/Yahoo/Ask toolbars. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

dvk01 said:


> Mcafee removal tool will NOT get rid of that mcafee security scan
> It was installed becasue you didn't read the EULA or the screen when you updated java recently
> 
> All you need to do is go to add/remove programs & uninstall mcafee security scan
> ...


O ye, of little faith!









Seriously, I didn't know the tool wouldn't remove that version of McAfee.


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- i did not abort and let the scans run until comletion.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:39:27 AM, on 3/26/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: GamePlayLabsBHO - {984A9162-8891-4D19-8CFE-17648BB4E1EC} - C:\Program Files\Browser Plugin\BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Toolbar BHO - {EFA17361-CDC0-4927-9AFC-BAAD1F96B2AE} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6886.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 8942 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*O2 - BHO: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll

O2 - BHO: GamePlayLabsBHO - {984A9162-8891-4D19-8CFE-17648BB4E1EC} - C:\Program Files\Browser Plugin\BHO.dll

O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll

O2 - BHO: Toolbar BHO - {EFA17361-CDC0-4927-9AFC-BAAD1F96B2AE} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: vShare Plugin - {043C5167-00BB-4324-AF7E-62013FAEDACF} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll

O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - C:\Program Files\vShare\vshare_toolbar.dll*

After you confirm that you selected the correct log entries, click "Fix Checked - Yes.

Close HiJackThis and then restart the computer.

Start HiJackThis again, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> O ye, of little faith!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mcafee uninstall tool only deals with full versions of mcafee
the security scan is basically a onetime use scanner( that runs once a week) that tells you that you don't have an antivirus/firewall etc & "invites" you to purchase a full version to fix it ( unless it finds a full current version of Mcafee or one of its recognized competitors)

It is similar to Windows inbuilt security center
https://liteapps.mcafee.com/apps/mss/1.0/affid/0/en-us/help.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what's installed in that computer that may need to be uninstalled, updated, or replaced.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. 

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You Administrator account has cookies, which means you surfed using your Administrator account. I would highly suggest you don't. If you surfed onto a bad web site tries to infect you, then it will get admin rights and infect your whole system.


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:51:22 AM, on 3/26/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6886.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 7899 bytes


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

7-Zip 4.65
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.0.1)
Advanced SystemCare 3
AI Direct Link
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ASUS Smart Doctor
ASUS VideoSecurity Online
ASUSUpdate
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
Atheros Ethernet Utility
Canon iP2600 series
Canon Utilities My Printer
Canon Utilities Solution Menu
Drive Xpert
EPU-6 Engine
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Fidelity Active Trader Pro®
Fidelity OptionTrader Pro®
File Type Assistant
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
InfraRecorder
IObit Toolbar v4.1
Java(TM) 6 Update 24
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
marvell 61xx
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Antimalware
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office XP Professional
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.15)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB973686)
NVIDIA Drivers
OGA Notifier 2.0.0048.0
Oracle VM VirtualBox 3.2.10
PhotoScape
PicPick
PingPlotter Freeware
PIXMA Extended Survey Program
Quicken 2009
QuickTime
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.1
Secret Crush Revealer
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2289158)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2344875)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2345035)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB982158)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer (KB2413381)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2416400)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2482017)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360131)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
SLOW-PCfighter
SLOW-PCfighter
SopCast 3.2.9
SUPERAntiSpyware
TradeStation 8.8
TradeStation 9.0
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971513)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2447568)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime Service Pack 1 (KB949258)
vShare Plugin
Wealth-Lab Pro 6.1
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Management Framework Core
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Wisdom-soft Set up ScreenHunter 5.1 Free


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The HiJackThis log is looking better. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall these programs and add-ons because they're not needed or are dangerous to use:

*Adobe AIR

Advanced SystemCare 3* (by IObit)

*Apple Software Update

Eusing Free Registry Cleaner

Google Update Helper

IObit Toolbar 4.1

vShare Plugin

Windows Live OneCare Safety Scanner*

If you're prompted to restart the computer to complete the uninstall of any of them, do so.

After they've all been uninstalled, restart the computer again.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log, then submit it here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Could not unistall Eusing. Message "Could not open Install.log file.

- Could not uninstall IObit "Network error"

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:26:45 PM, on 3/26/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 7923 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here to download and save the free version of *Revo Uninstaller 1.91*, then close all open windows first, then install it.

Start it and wait for it to load and display the list of installed programs.

If the *Eusing* and/or *IObit* programs are in the list, click on and highlight one of them, then click the "Uninstall" button to uninstall it.

Make sure to select all the *bold* registry entries that are displayed, then remove them.

Make sure to select all the leftover files that are displayed, then remove them.

After you're done, repeat the process for the next one.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Thanks, removed both.
- System scan below:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:08:24 PM, on 3/26/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: IObit.com Toolbar - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: IObit.com - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: IObit.com Toolbar - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 8547 bytes


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- I am a bit cofused.

- I m presently an admiistrator.

- When I go to User Accounts to create a Limited account I am refused. It tells me I have to create one computer administrator account before I can create another account. I thougt I already have an Admiistrator Account.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*R3 - URLSearchHook: IObit.com Toolbar - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll

O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll

O2 - BHO: IObit.com - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll

O3 - Toolbar: IObit.com Toolbar - {a74750ad-d87e-43cb-8d2e-33582d1af744} - C:\Program Files\IObit.com\prxtbIObi.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll*

After you're done, click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis.

Start HiJackThis again, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log, then submit it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You are using the built-in "Administrator" account. What Windows is saying is that you have to have one more administrative account, because it assumes no one uses the built-in "Administrator" account for daily use. So create another account and make that administrator type also. Then you can create the limited user account.


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:49:40 AM, on 3/27/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 7952 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'll leave you with lunarlander, concerning the user account problem.

-------------------------------------------------

Let's get the startup load trimmed down of unnecessary running programs and services.

Click Start - Run, type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Expand the services window so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on these service entries one at a time to open their properties window:

*Google Update Service

Google Software Updater

InstallDriver Table Manager

PIXMA Extended Survey Program

Java Quick Starter

NVIDIA Display Driver Service*

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

If "Startup Type" is already set on Manual, close the properties window for that entry.

After you're done, close the services window.

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*Adobe ARM* - or - *AdobeARM*

*NvCplDaemon* - or - *NvCpl.dll,NvStartup*

*QuickTime Task* - or - *qttask*

*SUPERAntiSpyware* (only if it's the free version and not the paid version)

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

When the small System Configuration Utility window appears during restart, ignore its message.

Put a checkmark in the lower left of that window, then click OK to close it.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:25:45 PM, on 3/27/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.zerohedge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drive Xpert] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\DriveXpert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PxDotNetLoader] "C:\Program Files\Fidelity Investments\Fidelity Active Trader\System\ATPStartupAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ASUS SmartDoctor] C:\Program Files\ASUS\SmartDoctor\SmartDoctor.exe /start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.myway.com/menusearch.j...E54C-035A-4DA0-8078-CB2F9BEBAD5B&n=2010070608
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FB028C2-2704-40F6-A983-2A2405027A19} (DropSlot Control) - https://epresent.pinnacledatasystems.com/ws/dropslot.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1270264351648
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1270267584562
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: 57xx SteelVine (57xx SteelVine Manager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Drive Xpert\SteelVine.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
--
End of file - 7447 bytes


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- How do I get back into the built in Administrator account once I create a new Administrator account?

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The startup load looks better now. :up:

------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm curious about why you have *ASUS Drive Xpert* and *ASUS Smart Doctor* installed and running.

Do you have 2 physical hard drives in that computer, and are they in RAID configuration?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- I have only one physical drive, a 30GB SSD drive. I sometimes use a USB external drive.

- I have a ASUS motherboard and the 2 items you mentioned were downloaded with their CD installation.

- I guess I keep them running due to ignorance.

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if you need them to auto-load and run all the time, so keep them that way for now in the startup list and in the services list, unless someone else advises you otherwise.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Thanks for all your help and is anything else I need to correct?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cymro33 said:


> - Thanks for all your help and is anything else I need to correct?


Click Start - Run, type in *%temp%* and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, type in *c:\windows\temp* and then click OK.

Once these temp folders are open and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING inside them. It's all junk and is a good place for "nasties" to hide.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Okay done. 6 files not deleted of the type *"~DF8C4E.tmp*"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cymro33 said:


> - Okay done. 6 files not deleted of the type *"~DF8C4E.tmp*"


Ok, good. :up:

Was there a massive buildup of files in either temp folder?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Around 100 in *"%temp*%"

- Around 30 in "*C:\Windows|te*mp"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cymro33 said:


> - Around 100 in *"%temp*%"
> 
> - Around 30 in "*C:\Windows|te*mp"


The *C:\Documents And Settings\(Username)\Local Settings\Temp* folder tends to accumulate a lot more "debris" over time than the *C:\WINDOWS\Temp* folder does.

I was just curious how bad the buildup was in yours. I've worked on a few computers on here that had well over 1,000 of them.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Unless you have any other questions or issues that you want to address, I guess we're done.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

- Again thans for your help. It is much appreciated.

- Have not heard from *lunarlander* in a while. If I don't hear from him in the next few days, I will ask for your help on my Administrator question. Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never created and used multiple accounts in a computer, so I'm reluctant to give advice on something that I've never done.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cymro33 (Mar 26, 2011)

OK and thanks.


----------

